# [SOLVED] Ipad 3 on 6.1.3 wanting to downgrade



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

Can I use the same SHSH from my iPhone to downgrade my iPad, no jailbreak for 6.1.3 yet


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ipad 3 on 6.1.3 wanting to downgrade*

Downgrading your OS on iOS is not recommended. Why are you looking to do so?


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Downgrading your OS on iOS is not recommended. Why are you looking to do so?


Untethered jailbreak


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ipad 3 on 6.1.3 wanting to downgrade*



Exsheeple said:


> Can I use the same SHSH from my iPhone to downgrade my iPad, no jailbreak for 6.1.3 yet


No. SHSH Blobs are device specific. You wouldn't even be able to use an SHSH blob between identical iPhone models.


----------

